# SVCC July 20th Ride Report



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

We had a really good ride this morning. Here is a photo essay of the ride:

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/uhduhmoblog/2686698142/" title="SVCC Group Ride by CrankyMonkey, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3008/2686698142_cfa64b029f.jpg" width="500" height="281" alt="SVCC Group Ride" /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/uhduhmoblog/2686710146/" title="Bikes ready to ride. by CrankyMonkey, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3112/2686710146_3e199b74a2.jpg" width="500" height="281" alt="Bikes ready to ride." /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/uhduhmoblog/2686707222/" title="Getting ready to roll by CrankyMonkey, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3169/2686707222_0b2a1fd5b8.jpg" width="500" height="281" alt="Getting ready to roll" /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/uhduhmoblog/2686713074/" title="SVCC Group Ride by CrankyMonkey, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3178/2686713074_072be6fa3c.jpg" width="500" height="281" alt="SVCC Group Ride" /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/uhduhmoblog/2685903317/" title="Panda Rear View by CrankyMonkey, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3051/2685903317_4b0b501f13.jpg" width="500" height="281" alt="Panda Rear View" /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/uhduhmoblog/2685885313/" title="SVCC Group Ride by CrankyMonkey, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2389/2685885313_f5c9b6d332.jpg" width="500" height="281" alt="SVCC Group Ride" /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/uhduhmoblog/2685886801/" title="SVCC Group Ride by CrankyMonkey, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3082/2685886801_708ac70e4a.jpg" width="500" height="281" alt="SVCC Group Ride" /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/uhduhmoblog/2685887907/" title="SVCC Group Ride by CrankyMonkey, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3001/2685887907_8cea360340.jpg" width="500" height="281" alt="SVCC Group Ride" /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/uhduhmoblog/2686704264/" title="SVCC Group Ride by CrankyMonkey, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3064/2686704264_3be7269ba1.jpg" width="500" height="281" alt="SVCC Group Ride" /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/uhduhmoblog/2686711178/" title="Money Shot Panda by CrankyMonkey, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3054/2686711178_00ea21c84b.jpg" width="500" height="281" alt="Money Shot Panda" /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/uhduhmoblog/2686706294/" title="SVCC Group Ride by CrankyMonkey, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3255/2686706294_e3dababa52.jpg" width="500" height="281" alt="SVCC Group Ride" /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/uhduhmoblog/2686716100/" title="Alex and Scott by CrankyMonkey, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3037/2686716100_fc1b7fb0d1.jpg" width="500" height="281" alt="Alex and Scott" /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/uhduhmoblog/2685893785/" title="Giving the Horns! by CrankyMonkey, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3273/2685893785_9c7e968a37.jpg" width="500" height="281" alt="Giving the Horns!" /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/uhduhmoblog/2686715020/" title="Alex playing host. by CrankyMonkey, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3246/2686715020_28921754ba.jpg" width="500" height="281" alt="Alex playing host." /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/uhduhmoblog/2686709250/" title="Post ride refueling by CrankyMonkey, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3165/2686709250_ac1bef26dc.jpg" width="500" height="281" alt="Post ride refueling" /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/uhduhmoblog/2686703358/" title="Karl getting some food by CrankyMonkey, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3027/2686703358_23e975b475.jpg" width="281" height="500" alt="Karl getting some food" /></a>


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

Did the long route end up catching the short route? 

I wanted to go, I really did. My alarm went off, I ate some food, then went back to bed. I wasn't feeling well.


----------



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

Nope... the short route hammered pretty hard... but the long group did an impressive ride. I think they got back 20 minutes after we did. Karl has all the stats... generated something like 250,000,000 watts (enough to power a small village).


----------



## Kwantani (Sep 26, 2002)

everyone,
Thanks you for the great ride. Hasn't done a fast group ride for sometime. Even though I was hanging on my dear life most of the time, I still enjoyed the ride tremendously.
SVCC: thanks you for the post ride replenishments and babysit the new guy.
everyone: thanks for the waiting and letting me suck your wheel.

looking forward for the next ride...
regards,
Kwan


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks Karl/Alex for hosting, and all. A great group to ride with.

Had a blast. "The Challenge" made it a lot of fun too.

And thanks a lot for the tow back by the A group. Lesson learned: don't break off for a nature break when the A group starts to hammer.


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

That was good times - the hardest I've ridden in a long while. Mad props to Dr John for chasing us down. That was a nice piece of work. 

Thanks for the photos Chris and everyone else who came out - was good to see some new & familiar faces. Especially good to have Alex out there again. 

Average power was 197 Watts for the ~2.5 hours that we were really going hard. I think NP was 221 W and 20 min MMP was 220 W. I'll get a few more data points up soon as well as info on our ride plans going forward. 

Cheers,


----------



## PaleAleYum (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks Karl & Alex,

Great ride of the day to John! Made the nature stop, caught back on & then schooled us up Bailey. Next time we know who to look out for  



20 min
Avg Pwr 252
NP 275

60 min
Avg Pwr 219
NP 240

Not nearly enough to catch those guys, but fun trying anyhow.


----------



## mark59 (Jan 2, 2003)

Thanks Carl & Alex 
For working on a Sunday and sharing your time and food.
I have been doing that loop for years . 
I have never rode that loop that fast or hard ! 
I was happy to just keep up.
Great ride John. Happy you caught us.
M


----------

